# Timo SchH III joins Vandalia Kennel



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I am very pleased to announce that Timo, SchH III, Holland Import, (Rudie Pegge X Tosca II) has arrived at Vandalia Kennel and is available for stud service to approved females. Many thanks to Benny Barmapov for importing this quality dutch shepherd and allowing Timo to join Vandalia Kennel. 

go to www.vandaliakennel.com for more information on Timo.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats Eric. Timo was a puppy from one of Gerben's best breedings, he is a very nice dog indeed.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Mike, we really enjoyed the Fall 08 seminar at your kennel with Gerben Kamphius, it was very educational and we are thrilled to add Gerben's bloodlines to our kennel.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The 10% discount is a nice touch. HA


----------

